# FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, it turned out to be as crappy as I thought it was.
#1 the thing had NO guts at all.
#2 terrible gas mileage
#3 it sounded AWEFUL, outside of that there was something wrong with this motor, it would WHINE SO loud, my wife asked me what was wrong with the car. I said I honestly don't know it sounds like the transmission is screwed up. With it in neutral or park it still made the sound.
So I threw a Cold air intake on the car... Motor still sounded terrible.
Well, that confirmed all previous anticipations.


----------



## rocker97x (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (T62)*

did you just come in here to bash on 2.5s?
I understand it sounds nasty stock, but i have intake and exhaust and it sounds beautiful


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (rocker97x)*

No, I was just surprised. I contribute too, even though I don't like the 2.5 there MUST be one little thing that is causing this motor to suck so much, and I cannot figure it out. My thoughts are the head, but I cannot be sure, as cams are not very effective.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_No, I was just surprised. I contribute too, even though I don't like the 2.5 there MUST be one little thing that is causing this motor to suck so much, and I cannot figure it out. My thoughts are the head, but I cannot be sure, as cams are not very effective.


Do me a fav, find some drano and drink it.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (subwoffers)*

oh ya, and how did you get a chance to drive the 2.5? You showed up at the dealer and test drove one? It sounded bad, so you went to the vending machine and got a Intake and installed it and drove it again or something?


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_Well, it turned out to be as crappy as I thought it was.
#1 the thing had NO guts at all.
#2 terrible gas mileage
#3 it sounded AWEFUL, outside of that there was something wrong with this motor, it would WHINE SO loud, my wife asked me what was wrong with the car. I said I honestly don't know it sounds like the transmission is screwed up. With it in neutral or park it still made the sound.
So I threw a Cold air intake on the car... Motor still sounded terrible.
Well, that confirmed all previous anticipations. 


personaly i love the 2.5l it sounds good. maybe somethhing is wrong with yours. but dont come in here bashing on a motor you dont understand. you sound like rogue lol







btw your b6 sucks.


----------



## cannonballkyle (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_oh ya, and how did you get a chance to drive the 2.5? You showed up at the dealer and test drove one? It sounded bad, so you went to the vending machine and got a Intake and installed it and drove it again or something?

lol i was thinkin the same thing. i guess he kept his receipt so he was able to return the car...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i like how he just "threw" an intake on there when the rest of us waited 2-4 weeks to receive ours, haha. apparently there is a huge supply somewhere we must not know about.
heres a spoon, eat my a$$.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i like how he just "threw" an intake on there when the rest of us waited 2-4 weeks to receive ours, haha. apparently there is a huge supply somewhere we must not know about.
heres a spoon, eat my a$$.


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

He's just trying to get a rise out of us guys. ignore him. i doubt he even drove it. i mean... he 'test drove it' and during that time had the leeway to put a cai on? wtf? this is a made up story guys...


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

You guys are dense. #1, it takes 5 minutes to take off the stock intake parts, and I had piping laying around. The CAI wasn't a big deal, the only issue I had was with the length of the stock wiring harness of the MAF, and the angle that the throttle body comes off at.
I ran a 9 inch S&B Powerstack.
These bends, the air filter and couplers all came from my 98 GTP. 
SO I soppose the only way to drive a car is to get one at the dealer eh?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (T62)*

While you're at it, why don't you go bash all the people who drive those "terrible" air-cooled VWs, MkI Rabbits, and Vanagons. Those cars all have like 40hp. Certainly they must be terrible cars, what with there being such a loyal following and all.








I don't know what it is with some of the 2.0T people. They must need to bash someone else to make themselves feel good. Nobody from the TDI forums has come to tell us what awful cars we all have. This is a VW forum, if anything, shouldn't we bash crappy cars from other makes rather than different kinds of our own? I just don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

1. it has enough guts...
2. it sounds pretty damn nice, inside or out, stock/not stock
3. yes, mpg does suck


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (T62)*

he is obviously talking about his wife.next time she says no!! go someplace else and rain on thier parade.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (T62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T62* »_You guys are dense. #1, it takes 5 minutes to take off the stock intake parts, and I had piping laying around. The CAI wasn't a big deal, the only issue I had was with the length of the stock wiring harness of the MAF, and the angle that the throttle body comes off at.
I ran a 9 inch S&B Powerstack.
These bends, the air filter and couplers all came from my 98 GTP. 
SO I soppose the only way to drive a car is to get one at the dealer eh?

i guess the only feesible explanation for this is that they are scared of the one day to be 2.5T they are making up stuff now so that even when it is faster they can go, "uhh uhh well it sounds bad, uhh uhh" yeah you are retarded the engine sounds great, and runs great. bite my nuts!!!
-matt


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Other than the fact that your little intake story sounds a tad sketch.. how did you drive this 2.5? You obviously had to have been driving it long enough to have 
a) gotten accurate gas mileage #'s
b) PUT ON AN INTAKE
which, in and of itself is surprising, seeing as how you hated it. 
Secondly, what do you drive that makes this car seem gutless? It's no racecar, but if its so gutless why does every magazine, Jetta + Rabbit owner, and even some GTI owners compliment it on its torque and broad powerband? This car is as far from gutless as your post is from logic and reason.
Gas mileage isn't great, but it gets better with time.
And cmon, the engine sounds hot. Should have sounded even better with an intake... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjvDL7I2Yhw


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

he drives a B6 according to his profile. i almost thought he drives a GTI, the ultimate, most best race car in the world


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

just another flake in the 2.5 community








-matt


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (thumper07)*

The fact that he (allegedly) put on an intake with the overall objective of improving the engine sound only furthers my theory that people who hate the 2.5 know absolutely nothing about cars.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i almost thought he drives a GTI, the ultimate, most best race car in the world

Man that's sig material right there!


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

Somebody ought to PM some R32, S4, RS4, etc. owners to go spam the 2.0T forum with "You're cars are gutless" messages and the such. Maybe then we'll get some more respect








I don't mean to generalize 2.0T owners, I know that on the whole, they're cool folks. But there are always some bad eggs...
I'm assuming T62's B6 is a 2.0T as well


----------



## theuean (May 11, 2000)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (T62)*

Interesting. I just got rid of my 92 GTi 2.0 litre, and bought a new '07 Rabbit 2.5, and the difference is amazing, in that the Rabbit will leave the GTi in its dust. I know because I sold the GTi to my son.
As for the sound of the motor, it was one of the first things I noticed, but rather than hate it, I love it because of its import whine that moves quickly to the heavy roar at 3000 plus. 
Torque, at 170 ft lbs., is hard to beat in its class. the '170' says it all.
Anyway, I think you must be pre-dispositioned to dislike the 2.5 for some reason.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (Speedemon)*

dude you have alot of cars








-matt


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuiescentPlunge* »_
Man that's sig material right there!

























_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_dude you have alot of cars








-matt

x2 lol... 
btw, yeah i agree... the 2.5 sounds awesome. the first time i drove it i noticed it too, and i liked it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I love this guy!!!!
I test drove a GTi at the dealer this morning for 14 minutes:
1. The DSG Tranny cost me an arm and leg to replace
2. The tires wore too quick
3. Burnt too much oil
4. Oh and I slapped on a Supercharger from OEMPLUS and the car still burnt too much Oil....
*ALL IN 14 MINUTES!*


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

im sure that heavy pig B6 is a lightning with the 2 liter in it... i guess somebody didn't have the balls to get a 3.6


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_*ALL IN 14 MINUTES!*

haha








i test drove a GTI too... 
1. the turbo blew 
2. i got like 5 CELs
3. the oil change was too expensive
it took me like 14 mins too









_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_im sure that heavy pig B6 is a lightning with the 2 liter in it... i guess somebody didn't have the balls to get a 3.6









haha i agree! the B6 is prob heavier than the MKV
shoulda gotten a 3.6VR.... the 2.0T is gutless


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

WOW MUJ... me 2!!!

I got a chance to drive a GLI heres what I found...
Stock it was pretty weak from what everyone says, so I decided to stop into a Denny's parking lot and throw on an upgraded turbo, new exhaust and redo the cams with some pepsi cans I found on the road. It was still pretty weak, but the DIY mods only took about 17 minutes!!!
This dude is a fruit cake... seeing that he actually came here and posted is beyond me. Matt, can he bite my nuts when hes done with yous?


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

L-O-S-E-R
Yeah, when I took a 2.0T out for a spin I felt no increase in power from my 1.8T so I thought, why waste the money on one.










_Modified by Mike Gordon at 12:20 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_L-O-S-E-R
Yeah, when I took a 2.0T out for a spin I felt no increase in power from my 1.8T so I thought, why waste the money on one.









_Modified by Mike Gordon at 12:20 PM 4-9-2007_

On a serious note, I agree with you. The 2.0T was more powerful than the 2.5 (obviously), but wasnt really worth it for me to go that route. I got buyers remorse about 4 months after having the 2.5 because of minimal aftermarket mods, but now im sooooooo glad I have the 2.5 becaue of the potential mods we may have available to us in the near future.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

why do people come here and say stupid sh*t, everyone flames them, and then they vanish. not cool, if you are gonna say dumb shi*t atleast stick around so we may continue to mock you. i tried to come up with another list like you guys and i couldn't. please come back we NEED new material. is this guy related to rogue??
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_why do people come here and say stupid sh*t, everyone flames them, and then they vanish. not cool, if you are gonna say dumb shi*t atleast stick around so we may continue to mock you. i tried to come up with another list like you guys and i couldn't. please come back we NEED new material. is this guy related to rogue??
-matt








hes just about as gay


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my automatic 2.5 Rabbit


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (GtiGirl)*

hey gay is a bad word







, its sexually challenged or something, like a retard is mentally challenged. goddd dont you car about peoples feelings?? 
-matt
p.s. i'm glad you love your rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thumper07 at 2:45 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*








...
I love my automatic Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

People like this guy is the reason why this forum is enjoyable. I'll miss this douchebag and Rogue too...


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_People like this guy is the reason why this forum is enjoyable. I'll miss this douchebag and Rogue too...









X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif these retards make it fun... I just cant stand the ones who flame us for asking questions... thats what I hate. They act like we are dumb asses because we own 2.5's... when in reality they are the dumb asses. I duno why, but they just are...








I f'n hate work! Wana go home and







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

hahahah i agree! come back rogue!! and the other guy


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!! WE WANT MORE!!


















































-MATT


----------



## lokthis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: FInally got the chance to drive a 2.5 (T62)*

Rouges just using his old username ... hahahah


----------

